# Digidesign Eleven Rack -- wow!



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ElevenRack

David Torn (splatt) has been discussing this on TGP (here: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=603494 -- he had a beta unit) and it sounds pretty slick. When using it with ProTools (LE is included) it automatically tracks a dry and wet track for you so you can easily re-amp through the box. It also embeds the patch information into the meta-data of the track. So if you go back to edit a track later you don't have to wonder what the patch looks like. It just loads it from the meta-data. That is slick.

It's got overlaps with the Axe-Fx, but they're not complete peers. The price is certainly superb and the interface looks nice. The plugin Eleven connects up with it for easy on-the-PC editing. The plugin has a really nice UI so you've got a PC editor that works.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool. Just one very important correction. It's Digi*design* not Digi*tech*. These are the folks that brought us ProTools in the first place, not the folks that brought us $80 digital multi-FX.

http://www.digidesign.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh boy! That's a typo and a half! Mods: can you change the title of this thread for me? From DigiTech --> Digidesign?


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

It sounds good, and it appears to be a great recording interface, but I can't help but notice that all the videos I have seen so far seem to focus greatly on all the things you can do, and very little on the sounds that it can produce.

Show me some monster metal tones...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a scaled down device sans effects might work for me for recording.

-dh


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...a scaled down device sans effects might work for me for recording.


Doubtful that'll happen. It wouldn't be any cheaper. As it is the DSP in it is reportedly overkill for what the box can currently do. The cost here is in the hardware. And making new revs of hardware is really expensive.

Still, consider what you get for your $900: an excellent guitar interface (their True-Z input), one excellent mic preamp, another 6 channels of input possible on the AES input bus, ProTools LE, and a DSP accelerator for Eleven that also works when you disconnect from your PC.

Add it up and that starts to look like a pretty sweet deal. I paid $500 alone for my Apogee interface. Another $600 for Logic. I don't even want to talk about how much the Axe-Fx costs -- if you're really not needing the modular benefits than Eleven is a _steal_.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

forum_crawler said:


> It sounds good, and it appears to be a great recording interface, but I can't help but notice that all the videos I have seen so far seem to focus greatly on all the things you can do, and very little on the sounds that it can produce.
> 
> Show me some monster metal tones...


Check out Eleven, the plugin. Everything Eleven does, it does. Eleven is a _very_ good sounding plugin. I'm not sure there's much in the way of metal type tones, but there'll be more Eleven samples available than Eleven Rack being that its been around for 2+ years now.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

So, has anyone purchased the Eleven Rack yet? I'm very interested in moving up from my Digitech GNX4 and the ER looks very promising.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

This looks like a great setup hopefully there will be more sound samples up soond to hear what all the amps are like


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

Great to read a topic on this device in which people do not compare it to their axe fx ! It's not the same purpose so why compare them ? 
However I would like to find more videos on youtube because for the moment, I know what the eleven rack do, but not really how it sounds, and this is the more important, don't you think ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw the ad in Guitar Player and wondered about it. I wouldn't mind an upgrade in my stage rig like this. The big issue for me would be ease of use, convenience, besides tone.

Interesting.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Doc Plus said:


> Great to read a topic on this device in which people do not compare it to their axe fx ! It's not the same purpose so why compare them ?


I'm an AxeFx owner and I have to say: there's always room for more modeling gear in my setup. I'd be all over this thing if I wasn't a Duet/Logic user -- as an interface to Pro-Tools it looks amazing. The built-in reamping is a brilliant idea. And the mic preamp is top notch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Mooh said:


> The big issue for me would be ease of use, convenience, besides tone.


Stuff you can only assess by touching it, right? The good news here is Digidesign is relativily easy to get your hands on. L&M will have a unit you can touch I bet. That's a big deal when it comes to this kind of technology. I understand that completely.


----------



## Doc Plus (Oct 21, 2009)

It seems easy to use. For example, you've got 6 big knobs to change instantly the Gain/EQ/Vol settings like an amp.


----------



## leblanc74 (Sep 14, 2008)

I just came back from Long & MacQuade in Vancouver, and the eleven rack is still not in their computer system so no quotes on Canadian prices as of yet; I have placed an order, the salesman will have to contact their supplier...Also, the salesman did not know about this unit, strange... I hope someone here will have better luck .... GAS....


----------

